# Can you bring Pet Snakes?



## TheJacksons (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi all.

As the title says can you bring Pet snakes to Cyprus? Can't find any info anywhere for this?! 

TY
Angela x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

TheJacksons said:


> Hi all.
> 
> As the title says can you bring Pet snakes to Cyprus? Can't find any info anywhere for this?!
> 
> ...


Hi angela,

I cant see that it would be a problem as we brought our tortoise and Parrot with us. 
You need to contact one of the specialist pet relocation companies who will have all the information you need. We used jetset pets . com who were very helpful and we found them to be a lot less expensive than others we contacted.
You will have to have a certificate from your vet to say it is healthy and free from any diseases and you will have to have a travelling box that is approved by the authorities. Our tortoise travelled on the same aircraft as us in the hold.
Your snake will have to be checked by a goventment vet on arrival.
It isnt cheap to bring pets with you, our parrot and tortoise cost us more to bring than the flights for us so you need to take that into account when deciding whether to bring the snake with you.

Regards Veronica


----------



## TheJacksons (Aug 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Hi angela,
> 
> I cant see that it would be a problem as we brought our tortoise and Parrot with us.
> You need to contact one of the specialist pet relocation companies who will have all the information you need. We used jetset pets . com who were very helpful and we found them to be a lot less expensive than others we contacted.
> ...


Thank you for the info! The snakes belong to my niece who is thinking about coming with us, if she does she has 3 snakes, so ill tell her! We just have a cat and dog to worry about it! Not sure the Guinea Pigs would be allowed or make it lol!


----------

